# Red Corsairs Terminator



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

As the title suggests, this is the first of 5 Red Corsairs Terminators I am working on for my army. From the photos I can see a couple of touch ups and missed details, (hands need the rivets finished for example.) I am also debating about using the trophy/spike racks on these models. You opinions on if I should use them or not?











































So, what do you think? Off to a good start with these guys?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Like them, good clean colours.

I think the eyes perhaps need a little more highlighting, possibly a yellow spot?

I'd leave the trophy racks - I think the CSM Termies look better without them...


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Those are some beautiful termies :clapping: keep up the good work


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Most excellent painting skills there. I like the look of them. I like the nice, eveness of your washes. Leave the racks off. I think they look much better this way. When you put all the trophies on it makes me think that they have falllen so far into Chaos that they really are not much of marines anymore.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Like* them*...





WinZip said:


> *Those* are some beautiful termie*s*...





OIIIIIIO said:


> I like the look of *them*.


You guys do realize that is only *one* model and not the entire squad? Just wanted to make sure as all of you pluralized... 

and thanks for the compliments, I do appreciate them!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would assume that they assumed there were more than just a single one of these done. In any case, *that* is a very well done model.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

Great looking Terminator, I especially like the shoulder pads! Hope to see more pics soon!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks great!! How did you paint the gold?? I really love the look of it, its hard to pull off imho.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nicely done indeed so yes you are off to a good start


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice job mate, as others have said you've don an excellent job on the gold, and I'm also quite impressed by the red also. And just so you know I vote not to add the trophy racks.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

the face looks like it could be an illustration almost haha. like on that thick sketch type paper stuff. really great. the silver skulls on the arms stuck out to me too though when looking for the unfinished rivets you mentioned. seems like they could use some more black wash or something? I dunno, you're better than me so it w/e.

and yeah try them without the trophy racks imo.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Call it a slip of the keyboard, 302...

:wink:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

bl0203 said:


> Looks great!! How did you paint the gold?? I really love the look of it, its hard to pull off imho.


It is actually quite easy they way I do it.

1) Dwarf bronze
2) badab black wash in the recesses and around rivets and such only
3) devlin mud all over
4) gryphon sepia all over
5) highlight with dwarf bronze
6) a bit more badab black if needed in the recesses

That's it. 

Again, thanks for the compliments. It looks like leaving the trophy racks off is a popular choice, (and my choice too, to be honest) and I think I will leave them for my bits box. Thanks for helping me make up my mind.

Oh, and no one has made mention of the power axe (good or bad.) I was worried that by having it in dark purple/blue it would clash and be like a sore thumb. I guess I sort of pulled it off? Yes, no?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the look of the Axe, it is well done. The highlighting is really quite badassed IMO. One thing that does stand out to me though is on the back of the model. The two little connection points for some sort of a harness ( not sure what kind or what it really does ) but I always paint them in a gold. Just above the torso in the oval thing. It just looks right when they are a metal color, to me anyways.


----------



## brother herectus (Feb 13, 2009)

it looks really really good. and i was wondering how u created the depth on the model like shoulder pads and armor pieces. did u shade/ drybrush, or did u wash it with something like delvan mud?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a very nice looking model there! Can't wait to see a completed squad


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

brother herectus said:


> it looks really really good. and i was wondering how u created the depth on the model like shoulder pads and armor pieces. did u shade/ drybrush, or did u wash it with something like delvan mud?


Primer the entire model, can't stress enough how a good coat of primer makes a world of difference when painting a model.

For the standard (red) armor it took just a couple of steps.
1) base coat in dark red.
2) black wash in the recesses (before the raised pieces were painted.)
3) dwarf bronze on the trim of the shoulder pad(s) and mithril silver for the other trim.
4) blood red highlight on the dark red.
5) blazing orange highlights over the blood red.
6) black wash to accent the orange/red highlights. Basically just use the black wash like regular paint just go on the inside of the red highlights.
7) wash the bronze stuff as I posted earlier.
8) Black wash on the silver.
That is about it. No too complicated really.

For the black armor:
1) Black base coat.
2) fortress gray highlights.
3) black wash and minor black touch up so the highlights are not too thick.
4) a bit more fortress gray if needed on any really small details.
Thats it for the black, really simple.

The only dry brushing is on the bolters blade and a little bit on the tusks, and those were very minimal at best. 

For the helmet, I painted the same as the red armor but with an added step of a black wash all over to really accent the features. I also highlighted a bit heavier too as the "face" to me is the most important piece to detail. I guess that is why it is more orange-ish when compared to any other part of the model.

I also painted the head and shoulder pads separate from the model and glued them on after everything was finished. It made them so much easier and cleaner than if the entire model was fully assembled to begin with. I just glued the head and pads onto toothpicks and used a small cardboard box with holes punched into it to hold them while I worked. 

I hope that shows how I did it, doesn't seem like much but for me simpler is better.



Marneus Calgar said:


> That is a very nice looking model there! Can't wait to see a completed squad


Me either! I have been dreading painting these guys for the simple reason that they cost so damn much to begin with. I don't want to screw up a piece of plastic that is worth more than its weight in gold! :laugh:


----------

